# Tribulation Preperation



## Explorer Oak (May 8, 2016)

So i live in CA Sacramento area and i need to condition myself to be able to survive without ties to civilisation. I'm convinced things are going to get real bad worldwide here pretty soon.

So not having any prior survival experience i've already collected some good intel here. I'm think i'll head up to forest hill to train, stay a few nights at a site just me and my bible and then head back to my day job and apt. Do that for a while until i'm ready to settle down somwhere for good.

After doing some google map scouting i've taking into consideration that when shit hits the fan the freeways will be packed so i have alternate routes planned. As well various nearby water sources seperated from any possible human contaminate. 

Anyways i guess i'm looking for
• beginers tips
• Placer county tips
• long term (years) preperation
• Good books that apply to All of the above


Also any tips on the transitioning from a commited full time job to a commited life of off the grid livin?


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (May 8, 2016)

For any advice, I think learning to build a fire is preeminent in wilderness survival. As you're doing your trips that you've planned, learn making a fire. It's one of those skills that are really easy to think that you've got it down with some newspaper and a firelighter. But what about when the only wood you find is damp and the stormy weather keeps blowing away your flame?

There's quite many techniques to making a good fire, certain types of wood for a campfire, another for long-term cooking wood, again many possibilities in different kindling and lighting the fire, ways to improve your heat/duration and so forth, there's probably some litterature written on the specific area where you're heading out. An idea could be to read any sources of the indigineous people i.e. indian tribes people that have written books.


----------



## MarsOrScars (May 8, 2016)

For the record, I don't support your reasons for wanting to go off the grid. If you wish to discuss this, it will need to be elsewhere. However I will try to answer the questions you have to the best of my ability. 

Your concern: The collapse of society 

Here are the considerations, 

Tactical: your location must be concealed from other people, raiding gangs, splinter militant groups etc. 

Food preparation: Months of food on hand? You're going to need to be able to dry it and then have the ability to store it in a container or hand dug cellar where it's safe from the elements.
Natural Disaster: Fire, water, etc. Things that affect where you select your location and whether or not you should prepare a back up plan. 

Medical: whether or not you have any personal medical needs, I don't need to know but these should be part of your plan.

SAR: The people who notice your disappearance and start looking for you. 
If you're prepared to survive on the long term without human contact, you're going to need other ways to keep your mind stimulated and otherwise entertained just to keep yourself from going mad. Literature is one method many hermits have chosen.

Location scouting is something best done on foot; my recommendation in this case would be the national parks. If you're going to be searching for a place google maps can not tell all. It will certainly give you an idea of close buildings and streets, but cannot tell you things like underground utilities, topography, fire breaks, natural springs. The last being the more important factors. If you are going to be settling in an area, you need a source of water. FYI I'd still filter water from a spring. You never know what could be in it until it kills you. There are ways to make filters that will get you water about as safe as regular city tap. 

Eventually, you are going to need more food. Most people hunt with a rifle, in your particular situation of wanting to remain low-key, I would recommend a bow. Considering arrows can be made by hand, it's a quiet weapon, and there are fewer requirements to own them. No background checks, etc. At least that's how it is here. If you're going to hunt, you will need ways to process and store the meat. 

Last, you need an escape plan and it walked out by foot. You need to know how best to leave your base leaving little to no trace and ensuring you have a clear path out year round. Ideally, you'd want to have the ability to re-enter society without drawing a scene by the end of that escape plan. If that means burying shaving gear, clean clothes, cash and what not, do it.


----------



## petergreen (May 9, 2016)

I used to be a pretty hardcore III%er / militia type. A lot of that time was spent learning how to survive in the woods. It's a lot more difficult than people think. It's possible to do it alone, but not forever. You will need other people at some point. Period. Second skills always trump gear. Learning to make your own knives, axes, adzes, huts, kilns, baskets and pottery and being able to identify edible plants, different trees, game trails and so on will serve you better than blowing a few thousand dollars on expensive tools. A good knife is the exception. You will want one.

Second if you are bugging out during mass civil unrest, natural disasters, man made disasters or a combination of those things you will need to be prepared to defend yourself and your supplies or site from others. People who are hungry or whose kids are hungry will kill you without hesitation when it means the difference between life and death. Civilization is a very shaky thing and when it goes south people revert to survival at any cost. Do not think that because you are isolated you are safe.

I could go on about establishing a network, joining a group of armed individuals with similar ideas and so on but this isn't something that you can pick up online. You need to meet face-to-face and you need to practice and develop these skills until they can be done without thought. Then you might have a chance if the world ends. Maybe. If you get lucky. Skills and luck. That's what it's about and at the end of the world I imagine it's mostly luck.


----------



## Tude (May 9, 2016)

I'm with several preppers on the conspiracy sites I'm on - some of them are heavily into prepping (best foods to store, becoming independent at food gathering/raising, getting the bug out vehicle ready etc. Couple even have underground "bunkers" built - I forget who but it was interesting watching the build pics he posted). If you google prepper sites - you'll get a bunch of them.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (May 9, 2016)

Just to add something that added some forethought for me, I was reading this book half a year ago. Though in Danish it was called "Prepper"

- a boy of 17 being the lead character in the novel, he and his family had been preppers for all his life. A few other families were part of their group and they had rehearsed the scene many times of civil unrest or w/e.

They had everything planned out and together they had an old military bunker. As one was militant he picked up that shit was about to hit the fan, and so they all got to their bunker and stayed there for almost a year. When one member went clinically ill and his wife abusing their shared medicine,, the guy got killed and the millitant guy dissembled the body, the place was smelling pretty bad.

One day were just about everything in the bunker was going upside down, someone broke through the door, it was civilisation, they had been searching for the families ever since they dissapeared. Nothing had happened, except in their isolated world underground.

It was quite an interesting story, on second thoughts I do believe that the writer had a bit of a joke with the whole prepping thing, and the end of the world and so on. But looking apart from her motivation I found it interesting, as isolation might be necessary for survival, too much might not the best way to go about it.


----------

